# 3G Network in LFCA TC Meaford



## StormTrooper (11 Mar 2009)

Just a bit of a quick random question. I will be going on a tasking to Meaford and was wondering if anyone was aware whether a 3g network is present there? I am currently with Fido.

For those that are wondering 3G is basically internet for mobile phones.  

Thanks


----------



## Jorkapp (11 Mar 2009)

I've not heard good things for cellular reception in Meaford. I've only been there twice and only once did I use my phone (I'm with TELUS), and that was at night out at Cambrai range. I had an OK signal, which is enough to check email etc. Cant speak for GSM signals though.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Mar 2009)

On a clear day, if you stand about 75 metres behind (i.e., south of) the South Dorm, the building will help focus the signal for your (generic) cell phone.


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Mar 2009)

StormTrooper said:
			
		

> Just a bit of a quick random question. I will be going on a tasking to Meaford and was wondering if anyone was aware whether a 3g network is present there? I am currently with Fido.
> 
> For those that are wondering 3G is basically internet for mobile phones.
> 
> Thanks



You will be lucky to get a regular signal in Meaford.  If you stay in the shacks you will see people wandering the halls, hanging out the laundry room window trying to get 1 bar.  There are constant rumours of them getting a cell tower  up top, but like everything else, believe it when it happens


----------



## toughenough (16 Mar 2009)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> You will be lucky to get a regular signal in Meaford.



I remember being in tent city one summer and calling to order pizza for the section, for delivery. Long story short, I didn't need to give him an address, he could tell by the (lack of) reception exactly where I was.


----------



## StormTrooper (1 Apr 2009)

Just returned from the tasking.. Decided to give an update. There is absolutely no 3G network past Blue Mountain. The EDGE is available whenever there is a regular phone reception, and in Meaford as you may have guessed, that's not necessarily good news. My best bet was using the TC computers.


----------

